# Zone not turning off



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I just came outside and saw both zone 2 and zone 3 at the same time- obviously this didn't work very well water pressure wise. I think this happened yesterday too as I noticed the water pressure in the house was super low when the sprinklers were on. They are supposed to come on one after another and seem to work when I manually hit the button to start them. I unplugged the control box and they both went off so it's not physically stuck. I'm guessing that since unplugging it shut it off that this is a problem with the control box/timer versus a problem with the valve itself? The control box is at least 10 yrs old. Or am I on the wrong track? I just put down seed so need to get it working ASAP. Meanwhile I can manually turn it on and off rather than using the timer to automatically do it.

update: So, interesting. If I hit the button to manually advance from zone 2 to zone 3 and then zone 4, zone 2 does not turn off, it stays on and the next zone comes on. But if I hit the manual off button, it (and the other zone) turn of with no problem. So that it will turn off at all makes me think it is the controller, not the valve, but on the other hand, why would this only effect that valve, and not the others, if it is the controller?


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

I installed my own irrigation system this winter. Works like a charm at the moment.

Although Im no pro, an irrigation system doesn't have my parts to troubleshoot. Maybe check the bleeder valves to make sure they're not open. Then maybe check to see if there isn't some sort of problem with the valves themselves like a clog or a solenoid problem. Then after that Id check the timer.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

So, interesting. If I hit the button to manually advance from zone 2 to zone 3 or 4 zone 2 does not turn off, it stays on and the next zone comes on. But if I hit the manual off button, it (and the other zone) turn of with no problem. So that it will turn off at all makes me think it is the controller, not the valve, but on the other hand, why would this only effect that valve, and not the others, if it is the controller?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you think it is the controller, swap zones. Make the problem zone be connected to zone 1.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

So, I undid the wire for that zone, and with that undone it does not turn on, so its not catching current somewhere else. Have a new controller coming later today, the b-hyve, and hoping that fixes the issue. If not, I'll clean/replace the valve - or rather replace the top part. Not cutting that thing out if I don't have to.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

So if I undo the wire to that zone while it is stuck on it does not turn off but if I turn the whole unit off it does shut off. And if I turn it back on while that wire is disconnected it won't turn on. I did take the valve apart and cleaned it, didn't see any issues. Still I ordered a new valve and will replace the top part as it is old and could have a pinhole or something. Thankfully it is raining so I don't have to worry about my seeds right now!


----------



## JSchoey (Apr 30, 2019)

Had the the exact same issue as you described last year with my irrigation system and it ended up being that the solenoid for the valve for that zone had gone bad. Replaced the solenoid and the valve was able to shut. I would try replacement of the solenoid before you replace the whole valve.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

That does make sense. I already ordered the valve, may just switch out the solenoid first, and see what happens. If that fixes it I'll save the rest of the valve for when something else breaks, lol.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

@ktgrok what did the problem end up being? I'm having a very similar issue! A zone in my backyard runs all the time unless you manually turn it off. I'm thinking my valve might just be stuck open though since it either runs or just bubbles when the other zones are on - almost like the valve is still open, or partially open/closed and letting water seep by.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

You have a worn out valve. Either the diaphragm, solenoid, or both. Buy an identical valve and swap the whole top half.

Your controller is fine. But if you want additional smart features, go for it.

I bet you have a master valve. This is why zone 2 shuts off when you turn the controller off, but not when it advances to another zone.

I just went through this a few weeks ago.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

lucas287 said:


> @ktgrok what did the problem end up being? I'm having a very similar issue! A zone in my backyard runs all the time unless you manually turn it off. I'm thinking my valve might just be stuck open though since it either runs or just bubbles when the other zones are on - almost like the valve is still open, or partially open/closed and letting water seep by.


Honestly? I still don't know, exactly, lol. I did swap out the whole top half of the valve, but was still having issues. 
My work around is that I just always have that zone go last, lol. 
If it goes last, and no other zones come on as it is shutting down, it turns off just fine. If I have it switch right from that zone to another it wont' turn off all the way. So, I just don't do that, lol.

But as far as not turning off at all, switching the top half of the valve worked.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

@ktgrok did what you replaced include the solenoid?

I just fixed mine with a rainbird solenoid off amazon for $7. Problem solved works like a champ again!


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

lucas287 said:


> @ktgrok did what you replaced include the solenoid?
> 
> I just fixed mine with a rainbird solenoid off amazon for $7. Problem solved works like a champ again!


Yes, solenoid and diaphragm, etc.


----------

